
Open Transclude for Networked Writing - jil
http://subpixel.space/entries/open-transclude/
======
jborichevskiy
> The web is still a very young medium, and it has been influenced more than
> anything else by print media design. There is so much more that can be done
> with text on a screen than is being done today. Citations, drawing, chat,
> speech-to-text.

So true. Feels like we're getting closer to harnessing the true potential of
writing and teaching with hypertext. Great work here!

